
A Software Developer’s Mac Pro - IcePenguino
https://carpeaqua.com/2017/04/09/a-software-developers-mac-pro/
======
daly
You're focused on the hardware. My focus is on the software. In my
professional opinion, MACs are on par with Windows. Both are horrible
development environments if you are trying to develop for cross-platform,
especially open-source cross-platform. If your only target is other Apple
users then it seems fine.

